# Holy crap now I'm scared



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

ray: So I'm new to goats( have lots of people to help if need be). Thank God!! I purchased two goats for my son to use as 4-H animals in the future. He has to stick with chickens for now because of age. Anyhow I got a doe and a wether. I was informed that the doe may be preggers? If so she would be due in late Dec. I read the difficult births thread and now I am scared to death!!! :shocked: The weather is the does baby from last year. He still nurses on her once in a while, so can't tell from bag if she preg. have not been able to feel any movement. So dunno? By the way I'm assuming I need to seperate them when it's that time? Isn't it wierd that she hasn't made him stop?(nursing). I should also mention that the lady I got them from said that the goat that supposedly bred her was supposed to be a wether, but he did things like pee in his beard, she said he deffinitly did his business. :scratch: So can this happen? Could it be that when they banded him both testes had not decended? :help:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First off welcome.... :wave: .....and Congrats on your new goats..... :thumbup: ...we all have been in your shoes..... scared with our first kidding....but believe it or not... we never stop worrying about them.... :wink: ..you never know ....if a problem will arise.... until it happens..... :shocked: :help: 
If you have any problems... there is usually someone here... that may be around to assist you ...either through your emergency post ..or phone to walk you through...... :hug: 
If she is preggo and is Due in December....I would definitely... pull the wether kid away from her............ she needs a break from producing milk....so she can prepare........ for her new kids and have colostrum for them.....it won't be easy on mom and the wether...... they have been together for so long....but it has to be done.... :hug: 
At one month prior to kidding give her a CD& T tetnus toxoid vaccination.....unless she never had the shot before ...do it about 2 months prior ...because it needs to be administered again in 21 to 28 days later...for the initial first ever shot in there life........it will help her kids.....

Yes a improperly wetherd ...wether....can do the deed.... if one testicle is missed ...when banding or some of the vital stuff isn't removed.....

Hope this answered your questions....good luck and happy kidding... :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I read those stories too, when my first doe was expecting. Scared the pants off of me! But she delivered 100% fine and gave me the confidence I needed when my second doe experienced problems.

If I were you, I would get a blood test done. It's not very hard and not expensive, and will give you the peace of mind knowing one way or another.

biotracking.com is what I use, and we can help you out if you have questions about the whole thing, my friends here helped me when I drew blood on a doe I bought.

If she is due in December, you might be able to feel kids. Put you hand under her belly, right in front of her udder, and the other hand on her right side and see if you can feel anything. If she lets you anyways lol.

I also agree, pull the little wether. They won't like it none, but if she is pregnant, she needs the break.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Though still not convinced she *is *prego? Maybe I should post a pic? They are going to the vet on the 15th so I'll see what he says too! They are being tested for CAE so maybe I can have him do preg test at the same time if not too spendy?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

While not 100% a picture of her vulva (we call it the pooch!) in which we can see the entire area, can give some of us an idea on whether she is pregnant or not.

:thumbup:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll try to get a pic! Although I have to laugh when I was looking at some of the other pics DH walked up and said *Is that what I think it is?* It was a nice close up! :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hehe! Yeah it took my hubby a bit to get used to be looking at goat pooches! :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she is preggy and due in December, you may not be able to feel kid movement yet, you will definately feel a firm ball directly in front of her udder though...and if she is pregnant, it would be best to get her still nursing kid away from her...or try to tape her teats so that she is able to produce the colostrum needed for her impending kids...as long as he is nursing her, she'll be producing for him and won't be able to make colostrum.

A good clear picture of her backside will help, this far along I would definately be able to tell if she's preggy.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok this is as clear as I could get! K what happened to the pics :hair:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Do you need help uploading them?

Usually I upload my pics at photobucket.com and then use the link with the


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I need something!? I'm still trying. I was gonna upload straight from my camera? :type:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

make sure it is small enough 430X430 pix or less


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

K still workin on it don't give up on me!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

hope this works!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

At the worst, you can e-mail them to me and I'll post them for you. :type:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh my I have never had this much trouble I swear!?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It happens! :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG It worked!!!!!! K what do ya think? can ya tell from this one cause I got more! :leap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Okay, I am not an expert at all, I'm still learning the whole pooch test. So don't count on me!

I say yes, since the anus is not tucked under the tail. But I could be totally wrong.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

How bout this one? It looks a little more clear?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Those are good pictures and I'm sure the more experienced pooch testers will be along tomorrow to either agree with me or disagree! :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you SOOO much! I'm a little excited now! :wahoo:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

By the way my goats are nigerian dwarf! YAY.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Those are the best you know... :wink: :greengrin: 

*hides from everyone else!* :ROFL:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Kind of up in the air with this one. She looks like she may be but im not totally sure. either way. If she is still nursing a kid from last year even if it is sometimes you need to seperate them. If she is due in december then her body needs to take a break and recoup from her last kidding. Does can usually lactate about ten months of the year and should have a two month down time in between lactations. 
Another thing is she is going to start making colostrum if she is bred, her new babies need this. The yearling doesnt.
beth


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advise! Guess I'm putting up fence this weekend. ooooohhhh the neighbors are going to hate me!! He's gonna have a cow when I separate them. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm the first pic is promising for a pregnancy but the second no so much :scratch:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes there will probably be some screaming going on when you seperate. something that we all face coming weaning time.
beth


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so what is the pooch test? how can you tell just by looking at their back side if they are prego? I am very new to this goat stuff and it will be helpful to know so I can go look at my does. How far along do they have to be for this test to work?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

The area under the tail starts to look a little swollen and takes o a velvety effict. The skin starts to look soft and smooth rather then the normal wrinkled look. Their vulve also starts to sell up. I can usually tell when a goat is about three months along in her pregnancy.
beth


----------

